# Italian Autoroute toll cost query



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We are planning to catch a ferry from Ancona in late August. Generally we try to avoid toll roads, but may need to make an exception in order to catch the ferry. Does anyone have any idea of the cost between Milan and Ancona (A1/E35)? Do they take credit card?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> Does anyone have any idea of the cost between Milan and Ancona (A1/E35)? Do they take credit card?
> 
> Andy


Andy..the information is:

HERE

and

HERE

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Toll prices*

 Buon giorno Bagsbanty.
Yes you can use credit cards. In fact there are privileged lanes for card users - marked on the approaches to toll stations with blue arrows, and the toll gates that take cards are also clearly marked.
I use both VISA and MASTERCARD.
For the last trip I took on the system about a month ago, the statements haven't come through yet, but I can remember some tolls :
When you come over the border from Switzerland at Chaisso/Como you meet a toll gate at Como Sud - this will cost you Euro 1.80, and you can use your card. This takes you down to Milano and the Tangenziale Ovest, where you will meet another toll gate, and this too will cost you around Euro 1.80. Along the Tangenziale Ovest to Milano Sud where you don't pay the toll but pick up the ticket, and down the A1 to Bologna. This is just 200 Kms, about the same as Napoli - Roma, which I know from experience costs my Chausson 7m. van Euro 11.80, so it will be about the same. Then at Bologna you will pick up the A14. I'm not sure whether or not you will need to pay the toll for the first section at the junction between A1 and A14 - it could well be that you carry straight on to Ancona, and then pay when you come off there. In any case it would probably be about another 10 Euros.
You can actually get the exact figures from
www.autostrade.it
Enjoy your trip,
saluti
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*MIlano - Ancona*

 Ciao ancora,
www.autostrade.it
gives the cost Milano - Ancona as Euro 22.30
saluti,
eddied


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi eddied thanks for the site.
Is this the same cost for all vans?
My beast is a 25.5 foot (7.8M) tag axle jobbie.
Or will this be clobbered as a multi axle like in Austria?
Kind regards


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Toll prices*

Hi Eddied,

We have used the A1/A14 Autostrada many times on our way to Brindisi.

We pick up the ticket at Milan and stay on for two nights stops to Bari. We've only gone that way Dec/Jan time. The toll from Milan to Bari is/was €46.50 and about 625 miles.

Hi Andy,

Leave yourself plenty of time to get from the A14 Autostrada to Ancona port. It can take anything up to 90 minutes if you catch it at a bad time.

The port can get very congested with traffic so be prepared.

These pic's will give you some idea of the congestion. I took it from a Minoan Line ferry early April 2004. The Camper Deck has got a lot more popular since then.



















Have a good trip will look forward to reading all about it on your site.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don
Looks like the M25 parking lot. :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Richard863,
yes, I think with a twin axle you would be charged a higher rate. Im off mainline just now, but have a look on the autostrade site, it calculates rates for twin axle vehicles. Don, that figure figures!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italian tolls*

Hi

I think from memory that tolls for a tag axle are about 50% higher. I avoided the tolls in April for this reason.

One toll booth though in September charged me as a non tag vehicle. Luck of the draw maybe.

Russell


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks guys - useful info indeed!

I'll post my diary and photos on www.pippins.me.uk when we get back (maybe during the trip too, if the internet connection works OK)


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We went from Garda to Pineto, some 500km, all on the Autostrada and it cost about 26 euro. 

Nice roads nearly as good as the Peage

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good afternoon eddied

On the autoroute site where do you put in your vehicle is a 3 axle van. I have hunted high and low on the site but obviously missed the part you tick. My Itiese is not up to much. Your prompt would be appreciated. Incidentally I sent them a email at the INFO site but not had a reply.
Kind regards


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Richard, not on mainline browsing just now. As soon as I am will explain it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don, thanks for those pictures it took me back years when i used to cross over in the truck, OH happy days, chaos but happy. :wink: 

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Navigating www.autostrade.it*

 Ciao tutti, here we go :
open website www.autostrade.it
top RH corner click on 'English'
this will open a page with English language/blue borderings on the LH side, RH side remains in Italian language/orange borderings.
second item down on Italian side 'Percorsi' = route
enter your 'partenza' (= departure point) it will only recognize the Italian name e.g. Milano (Milan) Genova (Genoa) Torino (Turin) etc.
enter your 'arrivo' (=arrival point) as above only Italian name.

Then pass down to 'Classe Veicolo' (= vehicle type)
by default this pane shows 'auto/moto' these are 'A' class vehicles, two axles, no higher than 1.3 meters.
Click on the drop down menu to show 'B' class, i.e. two axles over 1.3 m. this will include normal motorhomes.
3 assi - this includes tag axle motor homes, and cars towing single axle caravans.
These elements will then calculate your toll for the journey keyed in.
Hope that is clearer than mud.
saluti,
eddied


----------

